# cups problem

## hercules

hello everybody,

i got a problem setting up cups, but dont know which...my cups error_log:

Pro ~ # nano /var/log/cups/error_log

GNU nano 2.1.7 File: /var/log/cups/error_log Modified

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[21]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-command"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[22]="DEVICE_URI=usb:/dev/usb/lp0"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[23]="PRINTER_INFO=HP Laserjet 1000"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[24]="PRINTER_LOCATION=Arbeitszimmer"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[25]="PRINTER=laserjet1000"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[26]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[27]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/laserjet1000"

I [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/commandtops (PID 6400)

I [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 6401)

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] Discarding unused job-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] cupsdMarkDirty(----J-)

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] cupsdMarkDirty(----J-)

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] job-sheets=none,none

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] argv[0]="laserjet1000"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] argv[1]="17"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] argv[2]="root"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] argv[3]="Set Default Options"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] argv[4]="1"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:1340c265-0fbc-3fb0-6cdf-116a9cb19dd7 job-originating-host-name=localhost"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00017-001"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [10/Jan/2010:17:58:52 +0100] [Job 17] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html" 

Im using gentoox (gentoo for xbox)

----------

## Telemin

Sorry, can you tell us a bit more about the problem you have, and where you actually ran into the problem?  Can you not get cups to connect to your printer, or will it just not actually produce any print output?

-Freestyling-

----------

## hercules

$ foo2zjs-wrapper -P -r600x600 testpage.ps > xxx.prn

$ cp xxx.prn /dev/usb/lp0

I have emerged cups with samba and other flags, installed the foo2zjs driver and im able to print with the command i pasted above. In this forum they say then the cups must be the problem. and here is one more error_log

Pro ~ # nano /var/log/cups/error_log

  GNU nano 2.1.7                                              File: /var/log/cups/error_log

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:25 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to claim interface 0 for 03f0:0517: Operation not permitted

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:25 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: -connecting-to-device

I [10/Jan/2010:18:48:25 +0100] [Job 17] Waiting for printer to become available...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:25 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:25 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_busses=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_devices=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to set configuration 1 for 03f0:0517

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to claim interface 0 for 03f0:0517: Operation not permitted

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: -connecting-to-device

I [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] [Job 17] Waiting for printer to become available...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:30 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_busses=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_devices=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to set configuration 1 for 03f0:0517

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to claim interface 0 for 03f0:0517: Operation not permitted

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: -connecting-to-device

I [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] [Job 17] Waiting for printer to become available...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:35 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_busses=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_devices=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to set configuration 1 for 03f0:0517

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to claim interface 0 for 03f0:0517: Operation not permitted

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: -connecting-to-device

I [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] [Job 17] Waiting for printer to become available...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:40 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_busses=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_devices=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to set configuration 1 for 03f0:0517

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to claim interface 0 for 03f0:0517: Operation not permitted

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: -connecting-to-device

I [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] [Job 17] Waiting for printer to become available...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:45 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:50 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_busses=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:50 +0100] [Job 17] usb_find_devices=0

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:50 +0100] [Job 17] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [10/Jan/2010:18:48:50 +0100] [Job 17] Failed to set configuration 1 for 03f0:0517

maybe this is the problem...

----------

